# Min Kota endura C2 55lb 36" for sale



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/43574616

I only used this 3 or 4 times.. I'm selling because I no longer have a vessel that I can use this on and I want to get a bow mount motor for my excel


----------

